# WHDH Channel 7 (Boston) Signal Strength



## davidmartinez2001 (May 18, 2013)

Hello All,

I recently left D* and installed an outdoor antenna with a TIVO and Roku in the mix. Everything has been
good the last few weeks. I noticed that the signal strength from WHDH Channel 7.1 has been getting 
worse, when I started with this antenna that channel regularly peaked at 83 to 84, while Channel 4.1, 5.1
and 25.1 all were and still are this morning peaking at 100. This morning channel 7.1 peaked at 63 and
the signal is choppy.

Two questions.
1. Is there something I can do? (The antenna could go higher on the side of the house)
2. Is there something going on (maintenance or otherwise) at the channel 7 site?

Antenna: RCA ANT800 (includes amplifier)
Side of house facing towers
Antenna could go 10 to 12 feet higher on that side of the house
Antenna is parallel to the side of the house

Best Regards,
David


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Additional height might help.

Using an approximation of your location - at 10 ft AGL 7.1 is 1 edge while all others are LOS.

At 25 ft AGL all are line of sight.


----------



## davidmartinez2001 (May 18, 2013)

Antenna Web suggested facing 169 to 171 degrees which I am doing (approximately), the height would be key, if
I can get it to the top of the house that would give it decent height topping at about 25-27 feet.

Thank you for your thoughts,
David


----------

